# cleaning negatives



## electricalperson (Mar 11, 2010)

how do you clean negatives so you get all the dust off?  what about scratches?  next time i develop my negatives im going to cut them up right after they dry and stick them in the negative box


----------



## ann (Mar 11, 2010)

you can try some "canned air" some folks like it,but you have to be carefully as to the angle of the can.  There is also something called an air rocket, which is just a modern version of a rubber bulb which one squeezes which produces air.

You can also check out an anti static cloth which will help. Dust is a problem so be sure your enlarger is grounded which is another aid.

There is a product call  "scratch off" but it is messy and tricky to use. Only use on the non-emulsion side and clean off after using.

For years one hears of the nose oil trick, but i was never successful with that method.


----------



## Early (Mar 12, 2010)

You may also rewash them in cool water.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------

